# Roo or Hen



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this 4 1/2 month old white leghorn is a roo or hen? It crouches when you go to pet it and has been spending time in the nesting box. It's very gentle. Loves to be held and cuddled by my son. 







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a hen to me!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I would get ready for some eggs soon. 
Congrats!


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Yay!! Thank y'all!! I asked on a fb page and kept being told roo. I keep thinking we are going to find a white egg any day now. Will the egg be very white or more off white? My son found one that was off white in color today that he thought might be hers but I thought it to darn. Wish I'd have thought to get a pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My leghorns lay a very white egg every day. They have very big floppy combs so maybe that's why everyone told you she was a rooster.


----------

